
Alpine (Linux): User Handbook - tosh
https://beta.docs.alpinelinux.org/user-handbook/0.1a/index.html
======
BossingAround
A genuine question - other than containers, does Alpine have a use? Do some
people generally run Alpine as their distro of choice?

